# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Zihni Abaz Kanina

## Albo

*Safo Morina (Hamzaraj), e bija e firmëtarit Zihni Abaz Kanina: Im atë, nga firmëtar i Pavarësisë në Burgun e Tiranës*

Flet e bija e njërit prej 40 firmëtarëve të Aktit të Pavarësisë. Cila ishte jeta dhe e kaluara e Zihni Abas Kaninës (Hamzaraj), krushqia me familjen e Ismail bej Vlorës dhe moria e kushërinjve të tjerë, edhe ata nënshkrues të dokumentit që shpalli pavarësinë e Shqipërisë më 28 Nëntor të vitit 1912. Goditja e familjes patriotike kalinjote gjatë regjimit komunist, burgosja e të atit dhe si i shpëtoi Safo Morina internimit me anë të mbështetjes së Vito Kapos

I gëzohet faktit që është ende gjallë e që në këtë jubile të 100-të të shtetit shqiptar mundet të ngrejë një dolli bashkë me gjithë shqiptarët. Ka arsye të ndihet hareshëm, sepse i ati, Zihni Abaz Kanina, ka firmën e tij në dokumentin e rëndësishëm të Pavarësisë, çka edhe vulosi historinë e shtetit shqiptar. Por, përtej simbolikës festive, 83-vjeçarja Safo Morina nuk mbetet vetëm nostalgjike Roli i të atit si figurë e shquar patriotike dhe kontributi që ai dha në pavarësinë e shtetit shqiptar, mbeten të patjetërsueshme. Ajo zgjedh të flasë edhe për momente të vështira që kaloi familja gjatë ndryshimit të sistemeve politike. Goditjen më të madhe ata e morën gjatë periudhës komuniste, ku Zihni Abaz Kanina pas muajve të tërë hetuesi, përfundon në Burgun 313 të Tiranës. Nga masa e dënimit, te jetesa e vështirë dhe skamja në një shtëpi modeste në Brakë të Tiranës. Si përfundoi familja e njohur kalinjote në të tilla kushte, dhe fati i mbarë i Safos, që e shpëtoi nga internimi. Mbështetja e Vito Kapos dhe urdhri i kësaj të fundit tek ministri i Drejtësisë, për shpëtimin e familjes nga internimi, dhe dëbimi nga kryeqyteti në drejtim të Elbasanit.

Jeni e bija e njërit prej protagonistëve dhe firmëtarëve të Aktit të Pavarësisë, Zihni Abaz Kaninës. Na tregoni për babain tuaj, shkollimin, veprimtarinë e tij patriotike
Babai ishte njeri me kulturë të gjerë. Familja e tij ka qenë një nga më fisniket e Vlorës. Origjina e tij kalinjote e përforconte edhe më shumë këtë fakt. Kanina e ngjarjeve të mëdha Edhe vetë Ismail Qemali ishte nga Kanina. Gjyshi im quhej Abas, dhe ai ka qenë një prej njerëzve që kanë dhënë kontribut të shquar në çështjen e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Babai kishte studiuar në Gallatasaraj të Turqisë për Diplomaci, dhe ishte njohës i gjashtë gjuhëve të huaja. Ai ka pasur aktivitet të gjerë diplomatik, me pozicion konsull në disa shtete të botës, si Rusi, Maltë, Bejrut etj. Gjithashtu, ai ka marrë pjesë në kryengritjen e përgjithshme të vitit 1911. Kishte formim të pasur profesional, por ishte i interesuar edhe për artin, letërsinë, por veçanërisht arkeologjinë.
Si delegat i Vlorës, ai mori pjesë në Aktin solemn të nënshkrimit të Pavarësisë, më 28 Nëntor të 1912-s. Çju tregonte babai për këtë ngjarje? Si u bënë bashkë 40 burra që vulosën ndryshimin e madh për Shqipërinë?
Shumë vite më pas, babai na fliste me superlativa dhe mirënjohje për këtë ngjarje të madhe historike për vendin tonë. Ndaj dhe në shtëpi jemi rritur me frymën e respektit kundrejt figurave të shquara të kombit që patën rolin e tyre të patjetërsueshëm në çlirimin e vendit dhe pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Babai ishte delegat i Vlorës. Por, ai kishte njohje të ngushtë me Lef Nosin, Mithat Frashërin, ndërsa me Ismail Qemalin përpos njohjes, kishim edhe lidhje krushqie. Ylvia, gruaja e Qemal Bej Vlorës, djalit të Ismail Qemalit, ka qenë kushërirë me tim atë. Jo vetëm raportet miqësore me gjithë nënshkruesit e tjerë të Aktit të Pavarësisë, por edhe kontributi patriotik dhe ai financiar që familja jonë ka pasur për vite të tëra për qeverinë e Vlorës, e forcoi lidhjen mes tyre. Babai ishte ndër firmëtarët më të rinj në moshë, vetëm 27 vjeç. Të gjithë ata burra u bënë bashkë në emër të idealit kombëtar.

Në dokumente njihet me mbiemrin Kanina edhe në atë të Pavarësisë. Por, mbiemri juaj është Hamzaraj. Mund të na e sqaroni çështjen e dy mbiemrave?
Mbiemri ynë është Hamzaraj. Por babai ka preferuar që në shkresa të ndryshme, si edhe në Aktin e Pavarësisë, të përdorë mbiemrin Kanina dhe, siç ai na shpjegonte, ishte një zgjedhje personale e vetja. Duke qenë se ishte nga Kanina e Vlorës dhe ishte individ me rëndësi e përfaqësues i asaj zone, dëshironte që ngjarjet e mëdha të identifikoheshin përmes këtij mbiemri përgjithësues.
Ju keni pasur lidhje gjaku edhe me të tjerë firmëtarë të dokumentit të Pavarësisë. Cilët kanë qenë ata?
E vërtetë! Kanë qenë disa njerëz të fisit tonë që kanë nënshkruar Aktin e Pavarësisë. Mes tyre, Ferid Vokopola kushëri, Iljaz Vrioni kushëri, Qemal bej Karaosmani, Qemal bej Mullai, edhe këta kushërinj tanët. Kështu që së bashku me babain, kontributi në çështjen e rëndësishme historike të pavarësisë së Shqipërisë bëhej edhe më i fuqishëm me rolin që patën këta kushërinj të mitë në pavarësinë e vendit.
Vijmë në periudhën e ndryshimit të sistemeve politike. Vendosja e regjimit të monarkisë dhe roli që pati babai juaj gjatë kësaj kohe. Thuhet se ai ka mbajtur postin e drejtorit të Përgjithshëm në Ministrinë e Jashtme në vitet e regjimit zogist apo jo?
Nuk ka asfare të vërtetë në këtë përcaktim, të cilin e kam hasur shpesh në lexime apo edhe e kam dëgjuar nga njerëz të njohur. Thuhet se të gjithë patriotët dhe nënshkruesit e Aktit të Pavarësisë kanë qenë antizogistë dhe nuk kishte se si ai të mbante një post ministror, duke ditur qëndrimin e tij ndaj Ahmet Zogut. Gjatë viteve të regjimit të monarkisë, babai ishte drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Shkollës Tregtare në Vlorë, njëherësh kishte edhe aktivitet të dendur si arsimtar dhe kryesisht mësues i gjuhës frënge. Kur jepte mësim në Shkollën Tregtare, lidhi miqësi të ngushtë me Petro Markon, dhe ky i fundit në librat e tij i ka kushtuar vlerësime figurës së tim eti dhe e cilësonte fat faktin që merrte mësime të gjuhës frënge nga një polilinguist siç ishte im atë. Ndodhi që gjatë veprimtarisë së tij si arsimtar, ai i shkruan një letër Fan Nolit, ku i kërkon që përveç djemve, në këtë shkollë të kishte dhe nxënëse femra, gjë që në ato vite as mund të mendohej. Ishte një ide revolucionare për kohën.

Me vendosjen e regjimit komunist, familja juaj do të goditej. Cilat ishin akuzat për të cilat u burgos babai juaj?
Goditja ndodhi menjëherë pas çlirimit të vendit. Babain e quajtën reaksionar dhe në vitin 1951 komunistët e arrestojnë tim atë, me akuzën se i ishte bashkuar mikut të tij të vjetër Mithat Frashëri në Partinë e Ballit Kombëtar. Kjo bëri që babai të dilte para hetuesisë së Tiranës. Thuajse një vit rresht ka kaluar mes torturave dhe vuajtjeve që bëheshin asokohe në hetuesi, deri në daljen e masës së dënimit. Bëri 18 muaj burg në atë 313 të Tiranës. Për shkak të sëmundjes së mushkërive prej së cilës vuante prej kohësh, gjendja e tij shëndetësore u rëndua shumë. Pak kohë më pas vdiq.
Familja juaj vuajti jo pak gjatë kësaj kohe. Si mbijetuat?
Ishte shumë e rëndë gjendja, pas burgosjes së babait. Familja jonë përfundoi në Brakë të Tiranës, mes vuajtjeve, mungesës së kushteve jetike, mungesave gjithashtu ushqimore. Të mendosh që shpesh nuk kishim për të ngrënë, dhe si gjithë të tjerët përpiqeshim të gjenim ndonjë produkt përmes triskave. Nënës nuk i jepnin punë. Ndërsa, shumë shpejt na dëbuan nga Tirana dhe na dërguan në Elbasan. Nuk ishte diçka e vogël fakti që një figurë patriotike dhe një njeri si babai të përfundonte në ato kushte, dhe në atë skamje që na përfshiu familjarisht.
Ju i shpëtuat internimit, që në ato vite ishte i pashmangshëm sidomos kur kishe një prind në burg, apo ishte i sulmuar nga sistemi komunist. Çfarë ju shpëtoi?
Ishte njohja dhe miqësia e ngushtë që im atë kishte pasur për vite të tëra me Hysni Kapon. Përveç njohjes, babai i kishte ndihmuar financiarisht ata dhe në një farë mënyre i kthyen borxhin. Me urdhër të Vito Kapos, ministri i Drejtësisë në ato vite, Manol Konomi, një njeri i respektuar, më komunikoi vendimin se familja do të hiqej nga Tirana për tu vendosur në Elbasan dhe atje unë do të punoja në pozicionin e sekretares së Gjykatës së këtij rrethi. Gjithçka më pas hyri në rrjedhën e normalitetit, edhe pse ato çfarë kaluam, mbeten vështirësi të paharrueshme.

Që të mos e mbyllim me pesimizëm. Si po e përjetoni këtë atmosferë festive të 100-vjetorit?
Këto ditë të bukura nëntori, që shoh gjithandej festimet nëpër Tiranë, më mbushet zemra me gëzim. Më duket, se ashtu si unë që kam një motiv të fortë, sepse im atë ka qenë një prej protagonistëve të kësaj ngjarjeje të rëndësishme historike për vendin, po feston e gjithë Shqipëria. Jam e lumtur që është rikthyer vlerësimi i figurave të rëndësishme historike, kjo edhe për faktin se im bir, Arben Morina, prej disa ditësh është në vëmendjen mediatike kulturore me nismën e veçantë të portretizimit të 40 firmëtarëve të Aktit të Pavarësisë, mes tyre edhe gjyshit të vet. Ndihem e përmbushur dhe plot shpirtërisht, për faktin se mundem të ndaj gëzimin personal me gjithë shqiptarët kudo ndodhen.

ERMIRA ISUFAJ

Panorama

Shenim: Ne foto, Prindërit e Safos, Zihniu me të shoqen, Ajshen.

----------

